# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  dimmer φωτισμου (για λαμπες πυρακτωσεως)

## orck

ειχα φτιαξει παλιοτερα ενα πολυ απλο κυκλωμα (ηταν απο την smart kit) για dimmer φωτισμου σε ωμικα φορτια (λαμπες πυρακτωσεως)
το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω χασει το κυκλωμα και το χρειαζομαι
στο Internet δεν εχω βρει κατι να μου αρεσει
αν υπαρχει κανεις που να εχει το τευχος Ηλεκτρονικες επιλογες που παρουσιαζοταν η κατασκευη θα παρακαλουσα για ενα σκαναρισμα των σελιδων

----------


## gsmaster

Μου έχει στείλει ο τζιτζικας ένα κύκλωμα το οποίο θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή και στα κυκλώματα το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό.

----------


## orck

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου
ψαχνω το πιο απλο κυκλωμα που μπορει να γινει
παρακατω ειναι το σχηματικο της Smart κιτ





Κοιταζοντας το σχεδιο που σου εστειλε ο τζιτζικας και αυτο που εστειλα εγω παρατηρω οτι ειναι ουσιαστικα το ιδιο κυκλωμα
 τι να αγορασω για Τ1 και D1
και που βρισκω το πηνιο 200μΗ; (ειναι απο αυτα που μοιαζουν με μεγαλες αντιστασεις με χρωματικο κωδικα στο σωμα τους :Wink:

----------


## Killo_Watt

Φίλε μου το κυκλωμα αποσο βλέπω είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με διαφορά το ενδεικτικό led  αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## orck

ναι εχεις δικιο οταν το ειδα πιο προσεκτικα παρατηρησα και εγω οτι ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα, με την διαφορα που αναφερες και εχει αλλη μια αντισταση 15ΚΩ σε σειρα με το ποτενσιομετρο (μαλλον για να μην μενει εντελως σβηστη η λαμπα)

αν καταλαβαινω καλα η 1ΜΩ ειναι το ποτενσιομετρο και το 470ΚΩ ειναι το τριμερ





> Φίλε μου το κυκλωμα αποσο βλέπω είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με διαφορά το ενδεικτικό led  αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## gsmaster

Μπήκε στα κυκλώματα εδώ

 :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

orck δες το σχεδιο που εστειλα στον gsmaster και φορτωσε.τα Τ1=triac & D1=diac τα ζητας οπως εχω γραψει.το πηνιο δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να ειναι και ακριβως 200 μΗ.εγω εβαλα 150 μH.

----------


## gsmaster

Τζίτζικα, στο κύκλωμα έβαλα για triac το BT136 που μπαίνει και στο φωτορυθμικό 800Watt, για να μήν ψάχνουν στα μαγαζιά για τάσεις και ρεύματα...

Φυσικά αν θέλετε περισσότερη ισχύ φορίου, μπορείτε να βάλετε μεγαλύτερης ισχύος Triac.

----------


## orck

θυμαμαι οτι οταν ειχα φτιαξει το κυκλωμα ειχα αφαιρεσει το πηνιο επειδη εκανε ενα βομβο
αν η μονη του χρηση ειναι τα παρασιτα στο ραδιο τοτε δεν θα βαλω ουτε τωρα





> orck δες το σχεδιο που εστειλα στον gsmaster και φορτωσε.τα Τ1=triac & D1=diac τα ζητας οπως εχω γραψει.το πηνιο δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να ειναι και ακριβως 200 μΗ.εγω εβαλα 150 μH.

----------


## amiga

ρε παιδιά! το χω φτιάξει και αυτό και της smartkit και βάζω το ERSA 25W αλλά μετά απο 2 λεπτα το triac παει βόλτα!!!
τα χω κοιτάξει 100 φορές δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Επιστήμων

Βάλε ψύκτρα στο triac

----------


## amiga

έχω!

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Το κολλητήρι σου υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει εσωτερικό διμεταλικό θερμοστάτη. ?
Επίσης έχεις δεί πως κυμαίνεται η κατανάλωση  στη διάρκεια του χρόνου από τη στιγμή που το βάζεις στην πρίζα μέχρι να ζεσταθεί πλήρως?
Μήπως το triac στο καίνε κάποιες αιχμές ρεύματος εκκίνησης?

----------


## Panoss

Τα ίδια μου κανε και εμένα, κάποτε.
Αφαίρεσε τον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου. Το φίλτρο αποτελείται από το πηνίο και τον πυκνωτή που χω βάλει στο τετράγωνο. 
Αν το πηνίο έχει καεί, αντικατέστησέ το μ'ενα απλό αγωγό.
Φυσικά, βάλε καινούριο Triac αν σου χει καεί.

----------


## tzitzikas

εμενα με 200 βατ λαμπα φορτιο ουτε υπερθερμενεται το triac (χωρις ψυκτρα) ουτε καιγεται. εχω φτιαξει μεχρι τωρα 5 τετοια dimmer και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα. το χρησημοποιω και για ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας κολλλητηριου. ουτε εχω κανει καμια αλλαγη στο κυκλωμα.


ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ γιατι να υπαρχει αυξημενο ρευμα εκκινησης.το φορτιο ενος κολλητηριου δεν πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη αυτεπαγωγη. κατα βαση ωμικο ειναι. σε ωμικα φορτια δεν εχουμε ρευμα εκκινισης αυξημενο.

----------


## amiga

υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει καεί η diac και απ αυτό να κέγεται το triac μετά απο 2-3 λεπτά;

----------


## amiga

άλλαξα triac και έβαλα μια λάμπα 40W/230V και ενώ έπαιζα με το ποτενσιόμετρο .... ΤΟ ΤRIAC ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΡΑΙΤΗΣΕ!!!!!!!

----------


## Panoss

Τον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου που σου είπα τον αφαίρεσες?

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ γιατι να υπαρχει αυξημενο ρευμα εκκινησης.το φορτιο ενος κολλητηριου δεν πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη αυτεπαγωγη. κατα βαση ωμικο ειναι. σε ωμικα φορτια δεν εχουμε ρευμα εκκινισης αυξημενο.[/quote]

Πράγματι τα ωμικά φορτία έτσι συμπεριφέρονται γενικώς. Όταν όμως έχουμε αντιστάσεις απόδοσης ενέργειας όπως θερμότητα ή φωτισμός τότε η τιμή της αντίστασης (σχεδόν πάντα) μεταβάλεται σημαντικά από τη θερμοκρασία. Αν π.χ. μετρήσεις ένα λαμπτήρα ωμικά θα διαπιστώσεις πως η αντιστασή του είναι πολύ κοντά στο 0Ω. Αν όμως του δώσεις τάση δεν αποτελεί βραχυκύκλωμα. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί με τη ροή του ρεύματος έχουμε αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας συνεπώς και της αντίστασης. Το φαινόμενο αυτό παρατηρείται και σε αντιστάσεις παραγωγής θερμότητας (όχι σε όλες). Στην εκκίνηση λοιπόν υπάρχει περίπτωση το ρεύμα να είναι πολύ μεγάλο για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (αιχμή) και το triac να καίγεται χωρίς καν να προλάβει να ζεσταθεί.

----------


## amiga

και με την 40W λάμπα γιατί συνέβει το ίδιο;

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Το diac θα  προκαλούσε πρόβλημα αν ήταν βραχυκλωμένο, αυτό μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις.
Πρέπιε να καταλάβεις γιατί καίγεται το triac. Από μεγάλο ρεύμα ή από λάθος οδήγηση στο gate?
Προτείνω να βάλεις μια γρήγορη ασφάλεια σε σειρά ώστε αφενός να μη καίγεται το triac αφετέρου έτσι θα διαπιστώσεις από που προέρχεται το πρόβλημα.
Επίσης άλλαξε και το ποτενσιόμετρο γιατί με τη χρήση του ίσως να μην είναι εντάξει.
Σχετικά με την πιθανότητα που περιέγραψα πριν μπορεί να συμβεί και σε φορτίο 5W είναι άσχετο της ισχύος. Περισσότερο αφορά τα κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά του φορτίου.

----------


## amiga

θα πώ μια παρατήριση που έκανα σήμερα να και κατα 99.9999% είναι βλακεία και άσχετη!
έβαλα στην πρίζα με νέο triac στην πλακέτα και στην έξοδο έβαλα ένα πολίμριζο στο οποίο είχα το κολλιτήρι και ένα πορτατίφ! το έιχα για μισή ώρα αναμένο και έπαιζα και με το ποτενσιόμετρο και όλα ήταν τέλεια! σπάζωντας το κεφάλι μου να δώ πως και τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά έβγαλα το κολλητίρι απο το πολύμριζο και το έβαλα ανάποδα ενω το πορτατίφ το άφισα όπως ήταν ! ε με το που έβαλα την πρίζα του κολλητιριου ανάποδα το triac τα φτυσε!

----------


## tzitzikas

εριεργα πραματα. εγω πιστευω οτι κατι ειναι λαθος στην κατασκευη. μια φορα μονο μου ειχε τυχει γυρνωντας το ποντεσιομετρο (και ρυθμιζωντας το τριμερ ) να μην μειωνεται η φωτεινοτητα. για triac ζητηστε απλα triac 600 volt/4 A η 6 A

----------


## amiga

το BT139/600 έχω αλλά τι λάθος να χω;;; 4 εξαρτήματα έχει όλα και όλα! το ίδιο μου κάνει και το ΣΜΑΡΤΚΙΤ

----------


## tzitzikas

δες αν το συγκεκριμενο TRIAC εχει την διαταξη των ακροδεκτων του οπως το triac το σχεδιο.μηπως εχει καποιους ακροδεκτες αναποδα, αν και απο πολυ γρηγορη ματια που ειδα το data του πρεπει να νε σωστο
.

----------


## amiga

σωστό ειναι!

----------


## kingor83

Τι κόστος έχουν τα υλικά στο περίπου για αυτήν την κατασκευή ... ???

Μιλάω μόνο για τα εξαρτήματα, όχι κουτί πλακέτα καλώδια κλπ  :Smile:

----------


## jakektm

το πολυ 3-4 ευρω!

----------


## leosedf

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε τί πηνείο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Θέλω να φτιάξω το ίδιο αλλα να αντέχει 3kW, έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Sotos112233

Καλησπέρα! 
Έχω επιχειρήσει και εγώ να φτιάξω αυτό το κύκλωμα και φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί μια χαρά καθώς περιστρέφω τον άξονα του ποτενσιομέτρου, με μόνο πρόβλημα ότι παρουσιάζεται ένα αισθητό flicker στον λαμπτήρα που χρησιμοποίησα για να το ελέγξω. Ο λαμπτήρας που δοκίμασα ήταν πυρακτώσεως στα 25W. Το κύκλωμα θα το χρειαστώ για να ρυθμίζω τη φωτεινότητα σε τέτοιου είδους λαμπτήρες και θα είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό να τρεμοπαίζουν καθώς φωτίζουν το δωμάτιο. Σε τι λέτε να οφείλεται αυτό;

----------


## FILMAN

Η λύση σε όλα τα παραπάνω προβλήματα είναι απλά να αφαιρέσετε τον πυκνωτή των 100nF που υπάρχει στο κέντρο του σχεδίου...

Το υποτιθέμενο κάψιμο των triac λόγω της μικρής αντίστασης των κρύων θερμαντικών αντιστάσεων ή λαμπών δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα (αλήθεια τί τιμή βλέπετε στα datasheets των triac για I2t for fusing?)

----------


## maouna

Καλησπέρα,εχφτιαξα κ εγω ενα παρομοιο dimmer για λάμπες πυρακτώσεωσ.εχει ενα τριμμερ για ρυθμιση της ελαχιστης φωτεινοτητασ και ενα ποτενσιομετρο για ρυθμιση απο την ελαχιστη εως τερμα.ολα καλα αυξανεται και μειωνεται η φωτεινοτητα και με τον πυκνωτη 100nF του φιλτρου παρων μια χαρα παιζει.

Αφησα και χώρο για δικτυωμα  snubber αλλα μονο για λαμπεσ θα το εχω οποτε κ δεν το εβαλα.δεν ηξερα και τι τιμες αν και αρκετα συχνα βλεπω βαζουν 100nF σε σειρα με 100 ωμ.

Για πηνίο χρησιμοποιησα ενα των 100uH απο ebay που ειχα το οποιο λεει οτι αντεχει 6Α (δεν ξερω αν ισχυει μιας και το συρμα εχει παχος γυρω στο 0.5mm) ο πυρηνας του ειναι μικρος σε διαστασεις οπως βλεπετε και στην φωτο.

1)Κανει αυτο το πηνίο?
2)Παρατήρησα δυο πραγματα.πρωτον οτι σε χαμηλη φωτεινοτητα κανει ενα βομβο αν βαλεις το αυτι σου κολλητα μονο με το κουτι που βρισκεται μεσα η πλακετα.ο βομβος ειναι νορμαλ? εχει καμια σχεση στο οτι το πηνιο μου εχει μικρο πυρηνα?
δευτερον αν βαλεισ ενα ραδιοφωνο στα ΑΜ κοντα στο dimmer η και σε καποια μπριζα του σπιτιου,ακουγεται μαλλον αρμονικη του κομενου ημιτονου..

----------

